# Repoman uses Treg !



## VbaRneeTEC (Aug 17, 2001)

check out clip not sure year model etc til movie drops . He knows how to get around in style : Hope its a TDI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://www.repomenarecoming.com/


----------



## .paul (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## denm33 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (.paul)*

I saw this car in the parking lot of VW America HQ in Herndon Va. about a year ago. I wish I would have taken a picture.


----------



## .paul (Oct 29, 2008)

i have a pic of it somewhere on my HD


----------



## tilnaneer (Aug 9, 2006)

I snapped a couple...


----------



## cheddardip (Jun 1, 2007)

What size rims and tires are those? Is it lowered?


----------



## cheddardip (Jun 1, 2007)

And I want the rack.


----------



## .paul (Oct 29, 2008)

isnt it just a yakima rack? load warrior with extension


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (.paul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.paul* »_isnt it just a yakima rack? load warrior with extension
 Looks like that to me.


----------



## cbr929pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

any knows where to get those rear and front bumpers? or similar at a decent price?
thanks


----------



## karjar (Apr 14, 2001)

I think the basket is a Rola basket. Check out U-haul.com
What I want to know is how is it mounted. I have the basket, and full side railings on my 2010 so was going to out on Thule crossbars, but a direct mount to the channel somehow would be great!!


----------



## karjar (Apr 14, 2001)

Rola basket
http://store.uhaul.com/product_detail.aspx?id=6351


----------

